# Packaging - Need manufacturer in Australia



## Saltrivershuffle (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the best packaging for T Shirts?

Do most people put them in bags with cardboard headers? 

I was thinking of putting mine in Clear Plastic Tubes just to be different but I can't find any manufacturers. 

I Would then need a bung on one end and a cap on the other with a hole for slat wall hooks. (Or something similar to Chamois containers with a cap on one end) 

Anyone know who would manufacture this type of packaging? Or would there already be something commercially available.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

That would up your postage costs considerably. A single shirt, in a ShurTuff bag, can be classed as letter mail. A tube would certainly be a parcel.

Try establishing an offebay relationship with these folks:

http://stores.ebay.com/Giftpac-Packaging-Supplies

And their mailers:

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Giftpac-P...h-Bags_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ4QQftidZ2QQtZkm

As for tubes......I'm not sure. They exist though, so it's just a matter of calling many packing manufacturers...have you checked the "Business" level catalogue of places like Officeworks?


----------



## Saltrivershuffle (Apr 7, 2006)

I noticed http://www.tennistease.com on another forum listing.

Their shirts are packaged in a clear tube that looks like a tennis ball cannister.

Does anyone know where I could source something similar?

I'll check out the other info as well. (Thanks by the way.)


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

The people I listed have done some hunting for obscure items for me in the past...they have contacts with Oz manufacturers, and so might be the best people to try....they're very friendly, and will stock them if you want to buy them (or get you in contact with the makers themselves, if you charm them well enough)


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd also be wary about transparent packaging, postage theft being what it is.


----------



## Saltrivershuffle (Apr 7, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> I'd also be wary about transparent packaging, postage theft being what it is.


The packaging is more for Retail display than for posting. We would ideally get a tube size that fits into a mailing tube easily.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds snazzy!


----------



## Saltrivershuffle (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah it does sound snazzy..... but where do I source this stuff!!

Actually I've now come across a few US manufacturers but still no one in Australia.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you tried sending a note to the eBay store I listed? They're based in Oz, and may well be able to source them for you. They have for me in the past.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Have a look at boxworks.com.au under Flower Presentation. Is it similar to what you are after? They are wholesalers in Melbourne. 
They have all sorts of packaging - not everything on their website - your can get thier catalogue/pricelist if you register with them.
Depending on quantities you are after - there are lots of manufacturers of clear packaging cylinders/boxes/cases on Alibaba.com. Most of them in China though  and min. orders are huge...
Love the idea!


----------



## Saltrivershuffle (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks D.Evo.

I'll check this out as well. 

I'm very impressed with this forum so far!!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Rose tubes! Never thought of that!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Why not? Yep, I'm into flowers and you must be a guy


----------

